# Did you adopt a child and then become pregnant?



## DiddleyDo (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi All,
    
I’m writing a first person piece for a leading glossy women’s magazine.
    
I’m looking to interview a uk-based mum (now over the age of 35 ideally) who adopted a child after having fertility issues, then later fell pregnant naturally. We could arrange for a top photographer to take a portrait picture of your family, which you could have a digital copy of. 

NB If you would prefer your children not to be pictured of course we understand and that’s fine too.

I need to find someone by 13th December ideally. Please email me on [email protected] for more details.

Many thanks!


----------

